# plumber jobs



## marky (Feb 17, 2009)

qualified plumber for 22 yrs , at present working for water utility company in uk; looking to move to canada, applying now but would like info regarding job vacancies, interested in the bc, vancouver area. many thanks


----------



## mj wright (Feb 18, 2009)

[,depends on how you are applying to get into canada,if your going through the embassy,which takes years,im not sure how that works when looking for a job,but if your going through one of the companys that advertise here in uk, then they set up job interviews for you in roughly the area you want to be in,you then fly out to do the interviews,these companys do everything for you , but at a price,they charge about 5 grand . but you could be there in 6 months,im a chippie and i think this is the way im gonna go.


----------



## N1k100 (Feb 23, 2008)

I wouldnt pay anyone 5 grand to get me here where I am in Ontario. Im a plumber so is my husband, we came on a 1 year work permit with a couple of weeks notice and 3 years later we are still here 

A


----------



## marky (Feb 17, 2009)

N1k100 said:


> I wouldnt pay anyone 5 grand to get me here where I am in Ontario. Im a plumber so is my husband, we came on a 1 year work permit with a couple of weeks notice and 3 years later we are still here
> 
> A


Hi thanks for the replies, hope to still apply via embassy, but any more info would be great. are there many plumber vacancies in ontario? think we would prefer British Columbia.
Thanks


----------



## mj wright (Feb 18, 2009)

N1k100 said:


> I wouldnt pay anyone 5 grand to get me here where I am in Ontario. Im a plumber so is my husband, we came on a 1 year work permit with a couple of weeks notice and 3 years later we are still here
> 
> A


 good for you


----------

